# Chocolate bread pudding



## 724 (Sep 27, 2000)

I am looking for a good recipe for chocolate bread pudding, preferably one that does not require a quart of cream and therefore large amounts of fat.

Thanks.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Have you checked out "SOAR" for a recipe listing? An awe-inspiring collection of recipes can be found at: 
SOAR 
For your specific recipe click: Chocolate Bread Pudding

There are some 25+ recipes for Chocolate Bread Pudding listed there.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Ok, Chocolate bread pudding.
Well we do something a little different.

Chocolate pound cake cut into 2 inch squares
Chocolate coffee beans
Chocolate custard
soak the pound cake for a little bit in the custard, fold in the chocolate coffee beans, bake it off and serve with a pecon praline ice cream and chicory coffee.

Be prepared to stay up all night 
cc


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

OOOH, cape chef!!! Sounds awesome! Maybe you should post the recipe in the 'Food of Love' thread - just to help -ahem - folks stay up all night!!!!


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

It would sound even better if I knew what chocolate pound cake was (do i have to make it?. . . is it like a brownie?), are chocolate coffee beans just the beans covered in chocolate? And. . .chocolate custard?? Sounds great but I DON"T KNOW HOW TO MAKE IT


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Rachel, it must be frustrating for you that many of the members here are North American and speak another language.
A 'pound cake" is fairly dense cake with lots of butter in it. It's typically baked in a loaf pan and cut into slices like bread. I think the nearest equivalent for you would be a Madiera cake although if I remember, the crumb is a little dryer than that of a pound cake.

Jock


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Thank you Jock, so you mean more like Normandy butter cake than Victoria Sponge then? Now i understand!!!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I seem to recall the origins of the term Pound Cake derived from "pound of sugar, pound of flour, pound of butter". Maybe?


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Now the mystery of the pound cake has been solved (one day I will get my revenge with a recipe with castor sugar, suet, iron bru and every other word that I can think of ). Chocolate coffee beans? I've only ever seen chocolate coated coffee beans here in the distant north, but given the invention of Americans and coffee, do you mean something else CC?


----------

